# BAby name on Egyptian Birth Certificate



## Zehra (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

We just had a baby and are having trouble getting the name we want on the Egyptian birth certificate and was wondering if anyone else had any experience?

On the certificate, the boxes are:
Baby's name
Father's name
Grandfather's name or surname

We want to give our son new middle names - ie none of his names will be his father's or grandfather's! But the health office are insistent about his father's first name being in there! Has anyone had any luck getting round this? He will be British / Irish nationality so those are the passports that we will ultimately want the correct name to be on, but the embassies are not much help.

Thanks!
Zehra


----------



## jojosmile (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi, we had the reverse issue registered birth in the UK gave the children the names that we wanted ie new middle names.When it came to register for the birth certificates in Egypt we had to conform to the Egyptian rules and we had a choice either to change the UK paper and passport to match the Egypt papers (by depoll) or have 2 different set of papers, since the UK papers and passport are the most important to us we have kept the names that we wanted.
Dont think there is anyway around the Egypt system.


----------



## MrsIsmail (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Zehra, I'm afraid I'm agreeing with jojosmile, I don't think there is any way round the Egyptian system. My husband did fight on my behalf but had no luck.
All I did get to do is get rid of the fourth 'Great Grandfather's name' on my daughters British Consulate birth certificate but thats it.
I hate how all Egyptian women have 3 male names!


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

yes, we had to use the egyptian system of naming as well.


----------

